# Nature Photography Websites



## Weston1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I was going wondering the Internet the other day and saw a website that really stuck out to me. The website had great photos, but didn't look like it got the traffic it deserved! Here is the link you all need to check it out, it has an amazing "Nature Photo Gallery." Tell me about some other great photography website!


----------



## waday (Aug 13, 2015)

I found some pictures, but I couldn't find the amazing ones.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 13, 2015)

waday said:


> I found some pictures, but I couldn't find the amazing ones.



I'll have to take Wade's word for it. First post with a link.... seems like click bait to me. I'm not biting.


----------



## waday (Aug 13, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> I was going wondering the Internet the other day and saw a website that really stuck out to me. The website had great photos, but didn't look like it got the traffic it deserved! Here is the link you all need to check it out, it has an amazing "Nature Photo Gallery." Theshutterzone.com/naturephotogalleryTell me about some other great photography website!


@Weston1, not meaning to offend you, but if that's your website, why not post some pictures here for us to look at. If it's not your website, than why are you trying to drive traffic to someone else's site?

Either way, your first post could clearly be classified as a spam post...


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok, so is it just me or does anyone else get the impression that maybe the OP is somehow connected to the website in question?  Ahh, probably just me.  I mean it's not like anyone would come to a forum signup for a new account and then plug some silly website just to generate a few undeserved hits.

Stuff like that never happens afterall.

Lol


----------



## waday (Aug 13, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so is it just me or does anyone else get the impression that maybe the OP is somehow connected to the website in question?


I think that goes without saying?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2015)

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so is it just me or does anyone else get the impression that maybe the OP is somehow connected to the website in question?
> ...


And yet, it didn't. Go without being said, that is.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 13, 2015)

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Oh crap.. your right.  See I was thinking I was just thinking that - but apparently I was actually not just thinking it I was typing it so even though it should have gone without saying, it was said - or at least typed.  

Wow.    Ok, my head hurts now.. lol


----------



## ronlane (Aug 13, 2015)

huh????


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 13, 2015)

ronlane said:


> huh????



I AM NOT AN ANIMAL!

Oh.. wait.  Umm..nevermind.  Guess I am.  Go on about you business people. Nothing to see here.

Lol


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2015)

Great watermark, but it's not quite big enough; I can still see some of the image behind it.  Just as aside, it's generally considered tacky (and often a violation of the software TOS) to use trial versions for commercial work.

Could you post some of the "Amazing" photos in the thread?  I missed those when I looked at the page.


----------



## waday (Aug 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Great watermark, but it's not quite big enough; I can still see some of the image behind it.  Just as aside, it's generally considered tacky (and often a violation of the software TOS) to use trial versions for commercial work.
> 
> Could you post some of the "Amazing" photos in the thread?  I missed those when I looked at the page.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Great watermark, but it's not quite big enough; I can still see some of the image behind it.  Just as aside, it's generally considered tacky (and often a violation of the software TOS) to use trial versions for commercial work.
> 
> Could you post some of the "Amazing" photos in the thread?  I missed those when I looked at the page.



Ok.. see now that's what I was thinking - and this time I was thinking it but not typing it, and yet somehow it was still typed so even if it should have gone without saying it was still said even though I was thinking it but not typing it.

It's utterly diabolical, I tell you...

Lol


----------

